# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  минусовки плюсовки группы мишель  (мы былl

## spartaklove

качайти минусовки быстро и бесплатно гарантирую....

----------


## spartaklove

:smile:

----------


## spartaklove

001_Мишель_Ой_бабуля .mp3 http:/*************.com/files/ckw8fip7a
002_Мишель_Про лешего.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/mvv5hsucq
003_Мишель_Топ-топ.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/2pbjtpt8q
004_Мишель_Мышка.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/nryhl78gx
005_Мишель_Плутончики.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/1j8jfi79x
006_Мишель_Осенний_парк.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/z7ab8pfcr
007_Мишель_Розовые сны.mp3 http:/*************.com/files/trj1abxrn

----------


## spartaklove

001_Мишель_Ой_бабуля .mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/ckw8fip7a минус http:/*************.com/files/roz0dyvoo
002_Мишель_Про лешего.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/mvv5hsucq минус http:/*************.com/files/xl5z8fi4h
003_Мишель_Топ-топ.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/2pbjtpt8q минус http:/*************.com/files/w6n0aptld
004_Мишель_Мышка.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/nryhl78gx минус http:/*************.com/files/ocnzt7dau
005_Мишель_Плутончики.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/1j8jfi79x минус http:/*************.com/files/orejq14dd
006_Мишель_Осенний_парк.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/z7ab8pfcr минус 
007_Мишель_Розовые сны.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/trj1abxrn
008_Мишель_Танцы_на_улице.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/dtsou483f
009_Мишель_Старуха-осень.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/1svreqbf0
010_Мишель_Рано ушедшая осень.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/ksfrrj5wu
011_Мишель_Ну_где_же_вы_мальчишки.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/l208ikh92
012_Мишель_Госпожа метелица.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/d49ty7ogy
013_Мишель_Альбинос.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/uioxj9096
014_Мишель_Кашалотик.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/xzzp3rbpe
015_Мишель_Не грусти Сережка.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/mqbaz71up
016_Мишель_Календарь.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/hw24kfpib
017_Мишель_Млечный путь.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/9nz8maz1p
018_Мишель_Мамонтенок.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/mdervhnyb
019_Мишель_Снежный человек.mp3 + http:/*************.com/files/3bmvc0285

----------


## мусяня

*spartaklove*,
Группа Мишель это что за группа и откуда?Или это твои авторские произведения?

----------

